# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  Thais haemastoma

## Filipe Pacheco

Búzio do Atlântico tropical e subtropical. Atinge 8 cm, normalmente menos; e alimenta-se de detritos, quando grandes podem deslocar corais ou rochas pequenas do sítio.

----------

